# App to help manage IBS



## Cassie W (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone had any success with using apps to help manage their IBS? I was a slave to IBS-D for years, but along with whatever else goes on in my stomach I recognized that my mind was playing a big part and I could easily panic myself in to an embarrassing episode at the most inconvenient times! I've used the techniques in this NLP for IBS app to move away from my panic induced attacks....and to help with the pain. Give yourself the time to work through them and I am sure you will get some success like me. Let me know what you think.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gearedApp.nlpTherapy


----------

